# 550 paracord freaks



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so ive gotten back into paracord and the only place around my town that sells it is AC MOORE and they over price everything so im thinkin bout gettin it online now but everywhere i go too much, ebay, amazon, etc, so where do yall buy the 550?

Scotty


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

From 60x on ebay or his website



Hutch


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

deer, i can't find 60x on ebay, do ya have the link to 60x's website so i can check it out?

Scotty


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Armysurplusworld.com 100 ft. Starts at $7, hope this helps.


----------



## pinwheeler001 (Mar 7, 2012)

Supply captain is a really cheap one


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

string snapper said:


> Armysurplusworld.com 100 ft. Starts at $7, hope this helps.





pinwheeler001 said:


> Supply captain is a really cheap one


i got both of those sites,

anymore folks?
Scotty


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

moosetrading????....


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Armysurplus is the best IMO. I buy mine for only 76 cents more at Sportsmans Wearhouse down the street


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

tryin said:


> moosetrading????....


website link?


Turokman123 said:


> Armysurplus is the best IMO. I buy mine for only 76 cents more at Sportsmans Wearhouse down the street


does sportsmans wearhouse have 550 online?

Scotty


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

amazon is where i get mine.


----------



## Josh.S (Jun 17, 2012)

*550 Paracord*

I have found SupplyCaptain.com to be really good! I have placed a few orders there and every time the shipping is around 410.95 and the shipping only takes around 5 days!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

i got some from 60X.
right hear on A,T


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Josh.S said:


> I have found SupplyCaptain.com to be really good! I have placed a few orders there and every time the shipping is around 410.95 and the shipping only takes around 5 days!


got that site


foamkiller15 said:


> amazon is where i get mine.


i've checked em, seems too exspencive


reckless said:


> i got some from 60X.
> right hear on A,T


ok, i got ya now

Scotty


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...Rope-and-Tie-Downs/prod999901359828/cat100936


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Turokman123 said:


> http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...Rope-and-Tie-Downs/prod999901359828/cat100936


thanks,

Scotty


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

www.gorillaparacord.com


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I know this dosen't help you, but I get it from a local army surplus store for .06 a foot, thats the cheapest I have found, check with one if you have one close.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Another vote for Supply Captain. Not necessarily the cheapest, but shipping is super quick and all my orders have been exactly right.


----------



## atom11 (Feb 11, 2011)

I get mine from AnStactical on ebay 4.80 for 50 feet


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

rangerjoes.com thats where i ordered my last 1000 ft roll


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I have found out that getting it from ebay is the best way to go. i get 100ft for 10 dollars free shipping. after shipping from most other online stores its right around 10 bucks.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

got a 1000ft of black for 44 tmd from campingsurvival.com


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

60x I have bought from him alot!! super fast on shipping


----------



## leinen10 (Jan 4, 2012)

just bought a pack of 5 different colors - 50ft for $9.99 on ebay!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

60X 
Here's his links from his sig..................



60X Custom Strings starting at $60TYD http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1660969 
PM for great prices on BCY D Loop Material, peep/nock thread, colored cat whiskers, fusion, raptor, blazer vanes, 550 paracord, bohning, limbsaver, BCY products 
Check out our Ebay Store http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings 
www.60XCustomStrings.com
Now Accepting Credit Cards 724-525-3972 Paypal [email protected]


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

http://stores.ebay.com/fivestaredc

Good prices and large selection - check em out.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks yall, keep the links comin, i'm runin low on paracord and i wanna buy it in bolks,

ttt,
scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks yall, keep the links comin, i'm runin low on paracord and i wanna buy it in bolks,

ttt,
scotty


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

go to www.paracordprojects.com lots of places there sell it kinda reasonable......


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

vietvet50 said:


> go to www.paracordprojects.com lots of places there sell it kinda reasonable......


thanks viet, anyone else, can't get enough sites to buy this stuff from, also thinkin bout learnin knew knots so if anyone know any knots other than the cobra or the box knot please share

ttt,
Scotty


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

Hppycam and 5staredc on ebay are much cheaper than 60X or others listed here if you want any kind of color selection besides the drab army stuff.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

deerstuffer said:


> Hppycam and 5staredc on ebay are much cheaper than 60X or others listed here if you want any kind of color selection besides the drab army stuff.


thanks deer, i'll check em out

ttt,
still lookin for knew knots and more sites,
Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt, remeber yall, knew knots and briands or sites to buy paracord from,

Scotty


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Campingsurvival.com


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

buckman2591 said:


> Campingsurvival.com


buck ya already posted that link and already have it 

Scotty


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

look up TIAT - Tying It All Together on youtube for tons of knot info.


----------



## Uglysteve (Apr 29, 2012)

What do you do with paracord?


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Uglysteve said:


> What do you do with paracord?


Bracelets, slings, lanyards, key chains, etc... Tie stuff up.


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.armysurplusworld.com/display.asp?subDepartmentID=300 ...... army surplus is the best i have found other than your local one dont carry the neons but this sight online has it all 

www.paracord.com .... i use them just cause there 3 hours away so if i need it quick they get it to me quicker than anyone else


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

deerstuffer said:


> look up TIAT - Tying It All Together on youtube for tons of knot info.


deer, i've seen TIAT on youtube, makes it too complacated


kirkland said:


> http://www.armysurplusworld.com/display.asp?subDepartmentID=300 ...... army surplus is the best i have found other than your local one dont carry the neons but this sight online has it all
> 
> www.paracord.com .... i use them just cause there 3 hours away so if i need it quick they get it to me quicker than anyone else


i got armysurplusworld and i got parcord already,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt, i'm still takin sites and knot ideas,

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt, still takin knot ideas and sites,

Scotty


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

paracordking.com


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antlrfrk (Mar 2, 2014)

Survivalpax.com


----------



## Drennen (Feb 10, 2018)

I get mine off amazon if you look long enough you can find good prices


----------



## israelluis001 (Nov 28, 2017)

Those are pretty bad ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

I get mine from walmart 7.95 for 100ft, only have black or army green, but it's only colors I need


----------



## cam7c (Jun 14, 2017)

I buy all of mine on eBay. Cheapest place. I use Atwood brand. Best quality!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

PARACORD PLANET on Ebay is where I have bought most of mine.


----------



## DXTJOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice Sling LOL!


----------



## camaro3rdgen (Apr 27, 2014)

Amazon, they typically have the quality stuff at a good price.


----------

